#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

## sasirkumar

Hi friends,



*Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice by Prof. Donald R.Woods*

Very happy to share this excellent book with u all.It covers almost all the topics
Every body should have this book as a reference

Here is the link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,See More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks sasirkumar.

----------


## jamy862004

thanx

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## paldopal

Thanks Bro for such a good sharing.

----------


## mkhurram79

many thanks

----------


## abubaker1975

Hi There

The upload has expired and I really am looking for this book. I would appreciate it if you can upload the book again.

Thx and regards

----------


## sasirkumar

Drop your email id here..i can send to u directly..


regards

Sasikumar

----------


## ananks3

ks_anand@ymail.com

----------


## abubaker1975

My email is 

abubaker_1975@yahoo.com

Thx once again and regards

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## nilam

> Hi friends,
> 
> *Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice by Prof. Donald R.Woods*
> 
> Very happy to share this excellent book with u all.It covers almost all the topics
> Every body should have this book as a reference
> 
> Here is the link 
> 
> ...



Hi!

I got the book.

Thanks.

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friend

See More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear Mr.Sasikumar,
Please send this book to my mail id: safetypartha@gmail.com
Thanks and Regards,

----------


## friddy_putra

Can I have it to my mail friddy_putra@yahoo.com..

----------


## sangeethajanakiraman

my email is janakiraman411982@yahoo.com.  pls send this book. advance  tc.

----------


## DaYm

Dear sasirkumar .... the link was bluked in Rapidshare for CopyRights.
would you please post other link or send this documint to the following E-mail: Enjaaz@gmail.com

thanks in advance.

----------


## rash21stcen

Please Post this document to the following Email: rasheed_sheikh2002@yahoo.com

----------


## rajiv.venu@gmail.com

vijarsoon@yahoo.com.
Thanks in advance

----------


## magdyharby1

Dear Mr.Sasikumar,
Please send this book to my mail id: magdyharby@yahoo.com

Thanks and Regards,

----------


## endeavor

Dear Sisirkumar
can you please send to my email nata.v55@gmail.com
thank you

----------


## nnreddy

Please send copy to my email reddy.narendran@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## sky101

Thanks..

----------


## pks0707

hi can you send me to this mail id. kalaiselvan001@hotmail.com
thx

----------


## soumya.kar

mr.sasirkumar 
will u pls send this book on my soumyapkar@gmail.com.


thanking youSee More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

mr.sasirkumar 
will u pls send this book on my achmadnureddin@yahoo.com
thanking you

----------


## cupidgod_4u

dear sasir 
i can't download that file bcoz of unavailability of this file on rapidshare........
could u plz send it to me or send me other downloading link

----------


## krunalamin009

upload has expired  cud u please send it to krunalamin009@gmail.com

----------


## sessom

please send to my email: 
mosses@qatar.net.qa
or
mosses@inbox.com
thank you in advance..

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

There is a chance to repost it ?
Thanks anyway

----------


## caipigian

Hi ! I can't download the book. do you mind sending me the book to this mail gian.bocchi@yahoo.com.br
thanks

----------


## brahmhos

please send the link to brahmhos@yahoo.com

----------


## brahmhos

Enjoy!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## parashu

HI, 

Please re post the same, i too need this book. or send me mail, id is parashu104@gmail.com

----------


## parashu

Hi,

I too need this book, Please send me also. id is parashu104@gmail.com

Thxs in advance.
Parashu

----------


## Washoo

Please send the said file to pahla420@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## goldenfox

thanks!

See More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## tinku

> Enjoy!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thankx

----------


## arlum

mine is arl428@yahoo.com

----------


## gord

Thanks, bro.

----------


## andak777

Thanks a lot

----------


## amshah

> Thankx



Dear Brahmhos 

Can u share the same file in ifile or megaupload ? repidshare is banned here.

----------


## engendro

Dear Sasikumar:

The file had been removed.
Could you please send me a copy to: maritoarenas@gmail.com
Best regards,

Mario A.

----------


## rakanandhan

Please Send me a Book For me

rakanandhan@gmail.com


Thanks 

Anandh

----------


## whitepink

many thanks

----------


## pradeep89

Hi 
The upload has expired and I am looking for this book. I would appreciate it if you can upload the book again.

Thx and regards

----------


## pradeep89

My email is pradeep_victor@rediffmail.com

----------


## f81aa

Brahmhos, thanks

----------


## bathulagopi

Dear sasir kumar ,



The link is not working now.Can you please update right working link otherwise send me this book to my email id gopi.bathula@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Gopi.See More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## gasoil

> Dear sasir kumar ,
> 
> The link is not working now.Can you please update right working link otherwise send me this book to my email id gopi.bathula@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

still working.... :Smile:

----------


## amshah

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> still working....



Caqn someone share in ifile ?

----------


## sambun

Is that your need ?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Thanks sambun

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

Dear Sir,
Please send me too the book at himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.in


Thanx in advance.....

Regards,
Himanshu

----------


## ify09

Dear Sasir kumar,

Link not working and the file is removed from the server by administrator.

pls. help me getting this very good book.
upload it any other hosting site.

best regards,

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Thanks... good book very useful

----------


## nay_den

Please give it to me nay_den@hotmail.com

----------


## PAVAN.MISRA1

Hi
Can u plz send the file to my mail id.i am in urgent need of such book. plz help 
My mail id is pavan.misra1@gmail.com

----------


## near3st

Please re upload, or send to me near3st@gmail.com.
thanks

----------


## soloweber

please send me a copy.My email is

soloweber@yahoo.com

Thanks once again and regards

----------


## shainu.g

Dear Sasi



Please send it to my mail id also shainu.g@gmail.comSee More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## asimjoshi

plz send me the book at asimjoshi@gmail.com

----------


## dnsharek

Hi can you reupload the book again.My mail id is dnsharek@gmail.com

----------


## dnsharek

it is working. I didnt c****ed the page.thanks

----------


## rmrns

can I have the link rmrns71@gmail.com

----------


## dnsharek

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. this is the link found in page 5.

----------


## pks0707

hi, can u forward me the book, my mail ID kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

----------


## ajucini

Dear Sasi can you send me the book my email id
ajucini@gmail.com

----------


## AbeMajor

If you itemize your deductions real estate tax reduces your taxable income. The tax is taxable income times your individual marginal tax rate. For most folks that is either 15% or 25% if you are making pretty good money.

----------


## gani_iocl

hi,
could u send the copy to mail id:gani_electrical@yahoo.co.in

----------


## sathish12

hi i can't download it..
please mail me or give the link

surya_parvai@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Choochart Aootaphao

I can not D/L anyone please send me again oachoo@loxinfo.co.th

thanks a lot

----------


## shahla

this link is removed , would you upload a copy of the book  or send the link to this email
shahla_1950@yahoo.com


thanksSee More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## shahla

Unfortunately this link is removed . could anybody upload it (not on rapid share) or mail it to mesh.sakaki@yahoo.ca

----------


## ify09

Dear Sasir kumar,

I have tried but not working the link.
Pls. send me on my email id.
imranvk@rediffmail.com

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## nocion_2h

Thanks!!

----------


## shahla

Dear friend , 
Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice could not be found in rapid share anymore 
kindly send it to my e mail please (sh.sakaki@yahoo.ca)
Regards

----------


## Nabilia

I found this link by searching Google

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ify09

Pls Help get this book.
My Mail id is :- imranvk@yahoo.co.in

----------


## anihita

Where there is a will, there will be links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shahla

Thanks a lot

----------


## Lennart

Anyone has design practice from Procter & Gamble, Unilever, Enkel, Palmolive? Please if someone has that, send me email or post a link.

Tanks in advance

----------


## Wazidni

can you send me also wazidni_a@yahoo.com ..... Best regards

----------


## ahmmush

The link doesn't work can you please send the book at ahmmuah@hotmail.com    or repost the link

----------


## Afridi

shafqatam@yahoo.com plz drop in this email

See More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## nasuli

This file is not available on the link provided

----------


## Wazidni

wazidni_@yahoo.com

----------


## iitcs

Dear Kumar 
It seams that the above link is not available, file may be deleted it seems,

can u give any other link to download Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice by Prof. Donald R.Woods.
Thanks

----------


## vasucristal

Dear Sisirkumar
can you please send to my email srinivasancristal@hotmail.com, please.
 Thank you.

----------


## sreejith

Dear Sasikumar,

Plese send to my e-mail: ssree_jith@yahoo.co.in

Sreejith

----------


## Nabilia

Really, links are active in posts 78 and 80

----------


## lammm077

marvelous post!

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Sasi Kumar,

All links are dead so please upload again or send me mail on rajmaneamit@gmail.com

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## josefreitas

a new easy link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## ahamedibrahim

Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice by Prof. Donald R.Woods - links are not working. please update

----------


## NVIL

Please, 
Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice is not be found in rapidshare or another links posted previously. 
kindly send it to my e mail please (ngvillarm@gmail.com)


RegardsSee More: Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practice(covers all the Process)

----------


## ify09

Hi All,
Pls. type "Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practices" i google search and you will find below site with book. Just save it.

[PDF]  
Rules of Thumb in Engineering Practices 3MB - Home-Machine-Shop


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rumimallick

Hi Sasirkumar

please send me as well. my mail id is hashmisb@gmail.com

----------


## josefreitas

new link hxxp://store.free-college.org/noleech1.php?hidden=p:/80000/211b0e20a9dfa63e7b8e5dacf7eb3771&hidden0=Donald_R.  _Woods_Rules_of_Thumb_in_Engineering_Practice__200  7.pdf

----------


## khalid655

link is not working please upload again on 4shared. thanks in advance

----------


## Danny_Harris

Thanks for sharing this useful information with us  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rezarahnama

Hi
plz send it to my email.
rezarahnama_1360@yahoo.com
thnx a lot

----------

